# Blew reverse on 2009 Rincon.



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I blew my reverse on my Rincon and it cracked the case. It has a BRGR so I need to know if it will be a Rincon gear or a Big Red gear. I will post pics when I get it apart. This is all I have now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I got it apart and all I broke was the shaft that the reverse gear rides on and the case.















I found the case for $100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Ever get the Rincon running


----------

